# Perception Pescador pro 12



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

anyone have any opinions on the Perception Pescador Pro 12? i havent really found any negative reviews on it but just curious if anyone else has any input....thanks


----------



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

Is that the 1 with the pedal system? Thats what I am looking at also.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

they do make it with a pedal system but i was talking about the paddle version


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a friend that has one and he really likes it. However his is the pedal version. He found his on sale in July for $1500.00


----------



## Shanexd9 (Jun 22, 2016)

I've heard nothing but good things about Perception Kayaks. I know several people that have them in different models. Im sure the Pescador is of the same quality. I am interested in getting the pedal version of the Pescador at some point.


----------

